# Brisket popped out of cure along the way. What to do?



## brianh (Oct 21, 2016)

Brisket flat was in basically the AmazingRibs corned beef cure for two weeks. Was going to smoke and make pastrami. Pulled it out today and found part of it was sticking out of the cure and was brown. It must have popped up somewhere along the way when I would give the container a Jiggle every couple days. The rest of the brisket looks pinkish, but this part is brown. What to do? Scrap? Cut off the brown part?


----------



## ChefJimbo (Oct 21, 2016)

When in doubt, cut it out..................trim it back until the brown is removed, proceed as normal. You should be fine


----------



## chinacats (Oct 21, 2016)

ChefJimbo said:


> When in doubt, cut it out..................trim it back until the brown is removed, proceed as normal. You should be fine



just like crazy Otto...


----------



## brianh (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks, guys. Gonna cut it off and run with it.


----------



## ChefJimbo (Oct 21, 2016)

chinacats said:


> just like crazy Otto...



:wink: Strangers stoppin' strangers just to shake their hand,


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 21, 2016)

It's cured meat. Think Middle Ages. 

You're not making carpaccio. Get it on the smoker. Nobody's going to die.

Despite popular belief human beings were designed to eat rotted meat. We're actually better scavenger than hunters. Sorry to say boys.


----------



## brianh (Oct 21, 2016)

Rubbed and in the fridge til Sunday morning.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Oct 21, 2016)

Sunday? ... Sunday? ... I'm leaving Jersey on Saturday ... didn't you get the email/pm/carrier pigeons/????

Pics on *SUNDAY* or it didn't really happen ... oh and please send the grey trimmings via ground delivery to Mucho, as apparently he loves yummy spoiled meat :hungry: !?! LOL ... 

Green egg? Temp? Looks like it should be great ... so don't go and F it up now ... pics ????

TjA


----------



## brianh (Oct 21, 2016)

Haha. In the BGE Sunday morning with pecan wood. Where are you staying in NJ?


----------



## Ucmd (Oct 21, 2016)

God, this is the best thread. Sexy.......pastrami burned ends will change your life


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Oct 21, 2016)

Grew up in Westwood and my father is still here ... couple of brothers still around the area / North and South! Just figured I would give you a bit o' grief as I know it will be awesome! Been here for a week and my wife (South African) finally got to see some amazing fall colors ... perfect weather as well ... if I had the time I would have let you know and tried to figure out a miniature Jersey KKF thing but my Dad is my priority at the moment ... 









Good luck & I know it will be awesome (just wish I could pop in for a bite of it!).

TjA


----------



## preizzo (Oct 22, 2016)

Beautiful place


----------



## brianh (Oct 22, 2016)

Beautiful. Hit me up next time!


----------



## brianh (Oct 23, 2016)

5-6 hours in, oven pecan wood.


----------



## brianh (Oct 23, 2016)

Done. So worth the effort and nothing like store bought pastrami.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 23, 2016)

Brian, looks like you nailed it. Well done. Remember it's cured and smoked so save every scrap.


----------



## toddnmd (Oct 23, 2016)

:hungry::knife::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## brianh (Oct 23, 2016)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Brian, looks like you nailed it. Well done. Remember it's cured and smoked so save every scrap.



Means a lot coming from you, thanks. Don't think there will be much left Whenever I do big cooks, I bring in a bunch for my coworkers (office setting). Sammitches this week on fresh rye.


----------



## brianh (Oct 23, 2016)

toddnmd said:


> :hungry::knife::drool::drool::drool:



Thanks! I'll be making this again. I'm ruined on store bought pastrami now.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Oct 23, 2016)

Sweet Brian! Thx for the pics ... 



brianh said:


> Done. So worth the effort and nothing like store bought pastrami.
> View attachment 33360


----------



## Elfen23 (Oct 24, 2016)

This is one of many things on my "list of stuff to try to make!"

Looks awesome, and thanks for the pics


----------



## brianh (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks! It's not hard but obviously time-consuming. I need to get a shorter, flatter container so as to not bogart so much fridge realastate.


----------



## daveb (Oct 24, 2016)

Looking fine Brian. I would eat that. 

An 18x12 poly cambro should hold your curing brisket with minimum shelf space. But you really need your own fridge for meat and "supplies".


----------



## brianh (Oct 24, 2016)

daveb said:


> Looking fine Brian. I would eat that.
> 
> An 18x12 poly cambro should hold your curing brisket with minimum shelf space. But you really need your own fridge for meat and "supplies".



I've thought about that for the basement. A craigslist fridge should do the trick. $h!t, now I'm thinking I need that spare fridge. Enabler!


----------



## brianh (Oct 24, 2016)

For the office staff.


----------



## GLE1952 (Oct 25, 2016)

Curious, did you cut off the brown?


----------



## brianh (Oct 25, 2016)

Yup.


----------



## rogue108 (Oct 25, 2016)

I need to work in your office.


----------



## brianh (Oct 25, 2016)

Haha! Everyone said it was great. One guy couldn't stop talking about it. Said he didn't want to drink anything afterwards so he could keep tasting it. An older Jewish woman from Brooklyn who probably knows her pastrami pretty well said it was best she's had. I'm sick and can't taste much right now. Bummer.


----------

